# Luteal support/drugs post transfer what do you take?



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi 
As you can see from my signature we are trying for number 2, we have been blessed with a gorgeous little boy and would love him to have a sibling. Currently trying to come to terms with BFN yesterday,   after having a positive Clearblue on Tue but bloods yesterday confirmed all other tests were sadly right.


Preparing for my follow up appointment and just really curious what drugs people take post transfer or EC. A I always spot really early in my cycle I have cyclogest (rectal TMI!!  ) at night, 3 utrogestan (vaginally) throughout the day and climaval which builds to 3 a day. My clinic researched this a few years ago and found this to be the best support, it did bring us our little boy do it obviously does work but it seems people have such different drugs.


I appreciate it seems I need more support that somebody who doesn't spot in their cycle but would like to question whether other drugs might be more effective.


It would be great to know what you all take, I may post this elsewhere as well but wondered what us older ladies were getting!!
Thanks and good luck everyone on this roller coaster ride
X


----------



## de_vi (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Tiny21, 
I am sorry for the BFN! that sucks, really. (pardon french...) I wish you much better luck for the next cycle.       

reg. your question: I am on 3 times per day 2 Utrogestan tablets, vaginally - and that's all. same here, my clinic found that to be the best-working mix, but I am also curious to hear from others.

take care, Tiny, and all the best! devi


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Devi
Interesting how different everything is. Would be great to hear any more combinations
Thank you and good luck for our next 2 weeks, take it easy and   
Xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

The method that is considered to deliver the highest doses of progesterone and the one which is used in all US clinics is injectible progesterone (e.g. Gestone which is ethyl oleate).

It is harder to administer, but delivers high p4 levels which some people need.

Some women (especially over 40) do not absorb pessaries effectively and for them, injected progesterone is the best.

The main thing is that you can never have too much progesterone so take the absolute maximum amount.

If p4 is too low you may not sustain an adeuate uterine lining which may lead to no implantation or loss of an embryo as the lining breaks away early in the cycle.

Another tip is to test your p4 levels either a week before test date and also with your test day beta so if they are dangerously low, you can increase p4.

With p4, the more the better.

D x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Daisy
I will ask lots of questions about progresterone at my follow up appointment, without knowing your levels though I guess it's impossible to know, that is the nasty jab though isn't it? 
Thank you xx


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Tiny
Interested in your post as I had AF 8dp3dt last cycle, so clearly not even a hint of implantation! I was on 4 x utrogestan daily,2 x twice a day. I brought up the injectable progesterone at my review and was told in no uncertain terms that it was old fashioned and painful - not exactly helpful! On to a new clinic, and about to start no 2 ICSI - they have suggested taking clexane ( blood thinner) and prednisolone (steroid) after EC and they do some kind of booster HCG after a week instead of progesterone supplements - sorry don't know the name, I haven't received the drugs yet! The first clinic DID agree to double the amout of utrogestan, but basically told me it wouldn't help but would keep me happier.....hmmm.

Good luck!

S x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Thats interesting I have heard about clexane and am going to ask about that and the Booster HCG as a few people have mentioned that too. You just want to feel you are throwing everything at it don't you. 
Thanks and good luck, when is your next cycle? 
Xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi all

I had clexane, prednisolone and gestone plus cyclogest - these are common combinations used in the treatment of NK cells but I know they are also used with older women. Clexane helps promote blood flow to the womb. I also had a drug (beginning with R but can't remember the name) that prevents contractions in the 2ww.

I found the gestone injections ok to administer.

KA xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you, that is good to know, just good to go armed with some informed questions for review thank you again x x.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi again
I am just wondering and have no idea whether it is even an option but is it worth getting progesterone levels tested and if so when would it need to be done, does it change thoughout the month??


Could my GP do it? 


Thanks for any thoughts
Xx


----------

